# Player - a new BBC sitcom inspired by gaming!



## ritchiedonovan (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm the writer of a radio sitcom pilot that was broadcast by BBC Radio Scotland on Monday and myself and the rest of the production team would love feedback from the gaming community. This is what the show is about -

It is 1988. Anything is possible. Even in Dundee. Casey is 20 and dreams of turning his bedroom hobby into something massive - he designs video games and has seen the future... But first he has to convince his parents that he isn't wasting his life and should get a job with some security instead. Like in Woolworths.

Here's a link to the show -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04hz21t

and here's some bonus material and stuff- 

http://www.tvandnottv.com/?page_id=782

Look forward to reading any comments you might have,

raymond


----------



## titen96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well for one, i'm not sure if this is the right board to post at


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 24, 2014)

titen96 said:


> Well for one, i'm not sure if this is the right board to post at


 
You would be correct.

Moved to the Books, Music, TV, and movies section.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 24, 2014)

Sounds very interesting!
I'll check it out tonight and leave you some feedback.


----------



## ritchiedonovan (Sep 24, 2014)

Apologies for putting it in the wrong place! Looking forward to hearing what you make of it!



T-hug said:


> Sounds very interesting!
> I'll check it out tonight and leave you some feedback.


Cheers!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't double post 

Reading up a bit on this, seems kinda interesting. I may check it out if I'm bored or something.


----------



## cearp (Sep 24, 2014)

shame it's based in dundee...  (although i understand the 'signifigance' it has in 'games history')


----------

